

From 25th May 2009 Google is reducing free AppEngine bandwidth to 1GB - nreece
http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/quotas.html#Free_Changes

======
noss
On May 25th, 2009, along with many performance improvements, we will be
reducing the free quota levels for the billable quotas. App Engine will always
remain free to get started. We believe these new levels will continue to serve
a reasonably efficient application around 5 million page views per month,
completely free.

The new free quota levels to take effect on May 25th will be as follows:

* CPU Time: 6.5 hours of CPU time per day

* Bandwidth: 1 gigabyte of data transferred in and out of the application per day

* Stored Data & Email Recipients: unchanged

Several fixed quotas may also change on May 25th for applications without
billing enabled. Fixed quotas for applications with billing enabled will not
be affected.

